# Abandoned Essex School



## scarab (Sep 19, 2015)

First post! This was once an active school with over 1,000 students. It's now shut with a new college built on the old playground. It opened in the 70's and closed in 2011. 



Essex School 



Essex School 




Essex School 



Essex School 



Essex School 
^ No one returned after Christmas



Essex School 
^ Scene of the crime, it's currently used for armed exercies



Essex School 



Essex School



Essex School



Essex School



Essex School
^ The kiln room



Essex School



Essex School
^ One of two of the modern science labs. There are 6 labs in total.



Essex School


----------



## krela (Sep 19, 2015)

That's not bad for a school, welcome and thanks for posting.


----------



## smiler (Sep 19, 2015)

Nicely Done Scarab, Welcome to the forum, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Sep 19, 2015)

Good first post and nice photographs. Hope to see more posts in the future.


----------



## flyboys90 (Sep 20, 2015)

Great first post.


----------



## urbexdevil (Sep 21, 2015)

Great report!

Going to have to keep an eye out for this one.


----------



## UrbanX (Sep 21, 2015)

Fantastic first post, looking forward to many more of these! 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Potter (Sep 25, 2015)

I'm liking this a lot.


----------



## HughieD (Sep 25, 2015)

Great first post there!


----------

